# Griggs Tuesday Night Pot Tourneys?



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone know when the Griggs Tuesday night pot tournaments will be starting up? Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I got a call from Sam tonight. They start tomorrow at 6pm until dark.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

Good luck fishing the mud this week.......


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Tunnelengineer.

Marshall and I won with 4.5 lbs. Fish were biting pretty good.

Mike


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good job Mike!
A nice way to start the year!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Mike & Marshall nice win guys!

Did you guys happen to get a general water temp reading while out?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

63 degrees


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I broke my glx loomis last night But we got the fish I called loomis and they are sending me a new one. It will be here by tuesday they said. I have to put the broken rod in the tube the new rod came in and send it back. They had a 20 dollar option that may take some time or a 50 dollar option that gets it here fast. At least last night winnings will take care of it. Im just glad im getting my rod back.
I had a good time mike, looks like winter is back.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

how many boats showed?. im going to try to make it next week. also entry fee is 20 per boat?


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for keeping it a secret - I could have used that cash!!!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

A little confident are you Brian? Ha Ha. I just found out monday and posted it that night. I may not be able to make it next week so you'll have a fair chance! Have you had the boat out yet? I hear you will be fishing with a bassmaster elite weekend series guy again this year. I bet jim was happy. The tourneys are from 6 to 8:30 see ya there.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd love to fish that tourney. If anybody ever needs a co-angler pm me, please.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll fish it next tuesday with anyone who is looking for a partner.
I'd use my boat but I'm still waiting on the outboard to get here. If anyone wants a partner for this one please PM me.


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Yeah Marshall he was, but I think he tried to conceal his excitement. Can't let them see you smile you know. Originally we were both supposed to fish but I ended up out of town for work the whole week leading up to it - when I heard the weights I was disappointed I just didn't wing it. That's OK he knows I taught him everything he knows!!! Ha Ha.

Not sure how much Griggs I will be doing this year unfortunately. Kind of depends on my partners and their jobs. I may fly solo here an there. Let me know if you run into a Tuesday looking for a partner, I still haven't got my ride in that cadillac yet.


----------

